# Are we going to get the Q3 with the 2.5 TFSI?



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

George, anyone, any news on this engine coming to us? Estimated pricing? It would fit right in with my plans for another European delivery in summer of 2013....

Thanks!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Since Audi has gone no further than to make one concept model the question right now is "Are they going to put the RS Q3 into production?"


----------

